# hitachi Travelstar Repair



## eidairaman1 (Sep 6, 2009)

Low and behold, many months after not using my Hitachi Drive, i decided to try and run it, i was getting the click of death, I managed to crack the drive open to find that the head actuators parked incorrectly in the plastic shroud as all 3 heads are at the top position where head 1 parks, I seem i would need a Head motor/assembly set. Is there a site out there that sells HD head assemblies?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 6, 2009)

no ideas huh


----------



## lemonadesoda (Sep 6, 2009)

Sounds a bit technical for most. I assume you are talking about HDD. I have never been successful trying to repair a damagedHDD. Good luck m8!


----------



## Solaris17 (Sep 6, 2009)

im pretty sure they dont.

im also pretty sure that opening it was a bad idea. you contaminated the disks.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 6, 2009)

well explain why there are people who have modified their First Gen Raptors to have windows??? Sorry the excuse of needing a clean room is false

btw you wanna know how they maintain pressure internally, there is a hole in the HD case that you do not cover.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 6, 2009)

Well im thinking about getting another hitachi drive for cheap and just doing a refurb (so to speak) get the data off the drive then put the other drive backtogether and just keep the socalled dead one around as spare parts i suppose.


----------



## Metropolis (Sep 6, 2009)

> A Read/write head floats on a cushion of air a fraction of a millimetre above the suface of the disk. It is so close that even a smoke particle on the disk would cause the heads to crash. For this reason, the drive is inside a sealed unit



From an old book i have


----------



## eidairaman1 (Sep 6, 2009)

common knowledge thx tho, Amazing how the heads of a HD do not move up and down, just in my case the heads parked improperly (not on the platter) causing a jam up in the motor, One head is unrepairable so that means the assembly needs replacement. I just need a Donor Drive to get my current unit running to extract the data then probably put the other drive backtogether (if its in working order). Either which way the drive is out of warranty service.  I want to repair the drive myself without spending cash on HD repair services.


----------

